# Anchor Weights



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

I will be fishing the Myrtle Beach fall King Mackeral Tourn next month.I understand ya'll use a 5-6 oz pyramid weight with a 2/0 treble for your anchor line, would appreciate info on how this is rigged as losing this type rig is cheaper than losing the pronged sand grippers. Also much easier to make than the pronged ones.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

if your losing alot of anchors you probably need to do 2 things
(1) add a shock leader
(2) increase the poundage of your line

my anchor line is 30# with a 50# shocker
sorry i dont know how they rig those. i have lost my share of anchors and this is how i corrected it


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

Yoiu dont need that heavy of a anchor line. I use 25lb test and dont lose that many anchors. The way you do it with the sinker is you tie a 3-6 oz pyramid sinker to the end of you line, the get a big trebble hook and ties about a foot of 2-6lb line on it and tie it to the sinker. At the end of the day all you lose is the hook. But this only works when you are fishing over a rocky bottom, or something with lots of trash down there. Wonk work at all piers..


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

For the piers further north I use 15 lb big game main line with 50 lb spider wire shock (the only thing I have found spider wire good for). I don't lose many anchors, however I'm told on 2nd ave pier the pyramid with treble works a lot better.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

I use David Lee King fishing Anchors and 30# Line with no shock leader. It just takes a knack to sart freeing your anchors up. I used to lose them to but then David Lee showed how to free them. Put the rod on your shoulder and walk down the pier. THe figher the angle you can get the better. Once it bereaks free reel as fast as you can. You can get Lee anchors on the web or at Cherry Grove Pier I know for sure, don't know about the other piers. http://www.kingfishinganchors.com/


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

I dont mean to be rude, but his anchors are a ripoff. Most places i see them they are almost $4 a anchor. Much cheaper to make them your self. And it is pretty easy once you learn how.


----------



## seafisher (Mar 11, 2003)

I make my own king rig anchors. The real ones. On my anchor rod, I have 20 lb. big game catfish line that is very shock absorbent and I use no shock leader. It does take me about 15 minutes to get my anchor out but I haven't lost one yet---knock on wood.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Without shock leader, 50 lb spiderwire or doubled line, I snap my anchors on the cast, not getting them off the bottom. 

I make my own No-roll/sand-gripper type anchors using 1/2" galvanized tubing, tiger claw spring steel wire, and aluminum electric fence wire. The most difficult part is bending the spring steel (the portion that goes inside the tubing so it won't come out after pouring the lead. I like the spring steel or high tension galvanized wire because it won't straighten as easy as copper wire after it has dug in.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

You're right, his anchors are a lot, but I haven't found any anywhere else that would hold as good and I don't have a way to make my own, so I use his.


----------

